# Rescued Fiona!!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here she is on intake at the kill shelter...









Picked her up today and she had vetting, meds started and a bath at our doggie spa...









Her ears can stand up, but they are very sore









You can see the hypertrophied tissue in her ear. Got a lot of the stuff cleaned out today already. Its going to take some work to clear.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at how pretty she is! It won't be long and she'll lose that worried look.  Thank Samba!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She is looking better already!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

thank u! for rescuing my Mia look a like!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, thank you SO much!!!!!! Can't wait to see her blossom under your care. :wub:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Just an amazing difference from the first photo to the last. Fantastic!

Jelpy


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She is one pretty girl congrats


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Those puppy eyes make your heart melt. Thanks for taking her in!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for helping her! What was wrong with her ears?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Springfield, MO, adult f b/t, to rescue stories for more updates! (







1 2)

Her original thread - I will say it again!

:happyboogie:

Thank you.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

She looks AMAZING!! You did such a good job.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She does! What a sweet look of thanks on her face


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for saving Fiona.She look's so much better, and a bit of life has come back into her eye's.What an angel you are.Linzi


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

As far as her ears, they are badly infected with bacteria and yeast. She is possibly a dog with allergies. It is difficult to know to what extent. Her skin is not great, but there were a lot of fleas working on her and making her scratch. 

This morning started off with the regimen of pills, ear ointment and ketaconazole lotion to her skin places. She is still depressed but seems relieved from much of the suffering she was doing. Her ears are very hot to the touch, but the heat at the skin is less. 

Of course, we can not tell exactly who she is yet. But she has greeted everyone so far with a forward approach and wagging tail. Probably around 5 years old. She does know what a bed and a sofa are for! She is quiet and loves to be loved on. 

Interesting aside, my friend and I have now had three very thin German Shepherds in for care in the last few months. Each one of them, no matter age, sex or height have weighed 54.5 lbs. We decided yesterday that either the vet's scale is broken or a bag of German Shepherd bones would weigh 54.5 lbs! It is gratifying to see them gain ground. That must be the nurse in us.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she definately looks better than her first pic! you are an angel samba


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm with Diane - you are an angel. Thank you so much for what you are doing for this girl.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Samba - Can't thank you enough. This girl was breaking my heart. You totally rock!
Jan


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She already looks better! Thanks for giving her a 2nd chance.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw what a PRETTY girl ! :wub:

Yes, THANK YOU for helping her & giving this beauty another chance at a wonderful life.............. Warms your heart to do so & when everyone asks out in the public about your beauty it makes it all the more to say, I rescued her. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome! So are you keeping her or fostering her for a rescue?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Of course I would love to keep her. She so reminds of my Gala who died last year.










Fiona is so quiet and happy to be in a warm soft place. I took her to bed with me and she curled up for hours. I cried for my Gala girl and for Fiona being so beat up. She is a sweet dog.

But, I have the two rescues I took in and they are good dogs. Hogan is the new pup and needs attention. He doesn't miss a trick! He saw Fiona get to go in the bedroom for awhile. So, as soon as he was out of his crate he ran and got on the bed (not usual for him). Then he stood looking at me as if to say, "aren't you coming in here to lie down? My leg hurts, ya know. You can cry about it if you want." Yeah, pretty sure that was his communication. He thinks I should be all his.

Weeping Willow German Shepherd Sanctuary has spoken to help with the Fiona girl.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Uh-crying here at work. I love that this girl was rescued, now she needs a loving forever home!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.... THANK YOU for helping this little girl.

What a pretty girl she is! I hope she continues to thrive under your care and love! Little Hogan sounds jsut like a little mischevious baby brother... lol.. love it!

Thank you for stepping up!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for rescuing Fiona--AND your other two rescues as well! She is probably so happy and relieved to be somewhere safe where she is being taken care of so well.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Good job ! She's a good looking lady !


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great job she is looking great!!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Wook at that sweet girl! Woops, I fell into baby talkin! I love her!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yesterday she slept all day. She was in her crate on soft thingy or on the sofa. I was kinda worried about her, but I think she just finally got relaxed and free of pain. Today she is perkier and has been eating her food much better. A friend came by to see her and she even hopped her front legs off the ground a bit in greeting. She gave a bark back at my Catahoula too. She is soo skinny that her head and tail are out of proportion to her bony little body. I think she will look good when filled out some. 

She has polyps in her ears from hypertrophied glands because her ear infection was long term and untreated. I am diligently medicating the ears but will probably have to have them really cleaned out under sedation in the future.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Today was Fiona's second visit to the kennel for bathing. She is doing some better. Her ears are much improved, but everyday with cleaning more black yuck comes up. Hopefully we are making progress there though. 

Still thin and weak, but eating good. She is really a nicely built WG showlines girl. She has a lovely floating gait as she moves along. Her playfulness is coming out also. I tell if only I had known her when she was young and healthy we would have made a team.

It is gratifying to take care of her. She reminds me so much of my Gala that it is rather eery. It is heartwarming and heartbreaking at same time. Almost like a visit from my girl.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

What a big difference already!! Such a pretty girl!


----------

